

Show HN: GPG keyserver gossip network visualization - diafygi
http://bl.ocks.org/diafygi/3f344c22f8a37a7b2151

======
aendruk
I did something similar with a force-directed graph layout:
[https://Andrew.Kvalhe.im/hairball-artists-
rendition](https://Andrew.Kvalhe.im/hairball-artists-rendition)

~~~
Rhapso
I've been working with embedding scale free graphs into a hyperbolic plane. I
think it would make a good visualization tool for "hairball" graphs. What to
have a chat about math?

